#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  مصير الأسرار التي يحملها شمس بدران في لندن

## مهتدى

مصير الأسرار التي يحملها شمس بدران في لندن   

وائل عبد الفتاح

 رجل غامض اخر .
يعيش بالقرب من لندن.

ويحمل ذاكرة سرية تخص تاريخ مصر..ستختفي معه..ان اختفي بنفس الطريقة التي.

هذا هو شمس بدران.

والاسم الان لرجل يقترب من السبعين(مولود في 1929)..يشارك في مصنع اعلاف الدواجن..ويقيم بعيدا عن الاضواء في مدينة صغيرة بجنوب انجلترا ...وملامحه تكاد تكون لعجوز عادي..رغم انه و هو في منتصف عامه السابع و الثلاثين كاد ان يشعل مصر .



الطريقة التي غادر بها شمس بدران مصر ..غامضة جدا.

افرج عنه الرئيس السادات في اول عيد نصر بعد حرب اكتوبر.

اسم شمس بدران كان غريبا جدا في قائمة المفرج عنها.

هو وصلاح نصر.

لكن شمس بدران منحه السادات ميزة.

تركه يغادر مصر بجواز سفر ديبلوماسي.

لماذا..؟

هل كانت صفقة...؟

قرأت كثيرا في تعليقات الصحافة بعد رحيل السادات عن لغز هروب شمس بدران الي لندن.

شمس بدران لم يتحدث.

لم تخرج عنه رواية عن ايامه الذهبية التي انتهت نهايات سوداء عليه و علي مصر.

انتهت بهزيمة جيش مصر في يونيو ....وهو كان الفتي الذهبي المدلل للمشير عبد الحكيم عامر ....كان عامر نائب رئيس الجمهورية و القائد العام وشمس بدران انتقل من مدير مكتبه الي منصب وزير الحربية الذي يمتلك صلاحيات 10 وزراء حربية.

لم يكن وزير حربية عادي يخطط للحرب مع اسرائيل.

ولم يعرف عنه عبقرية عسكرية ملفتة للنظر.

انه موهوب في موقع الرجل الثاني.

في ادارة السلطة من خلف الواجهات الكبيرة.

اسمه كان كفيلا باثارة الرعب ليس لاسرائيل بل للمصريين.

اسمه محفور في التاريخ علي عمليات تعذيب غير مسبوقة.اي انه كان يقوم بمهام رجال حراسة النظام و ليس مهام القادة العسكريين في حروب مصيرية.

موهبته ادت به الي موقع اخر كاد فيه ان يصبح رئيس لمصر .

بل انه عاش ساعات بين 7 الي 8 يونيو 1967 يستعد لكي يصعد الي مكتب عبد الناصر ليكون رئيس الجمهورية الجريجة. 



لا اعرف هل كتب شمس بدران مذكراته ام لا؟

لكنه يحمل اسرار مرحلة لم يكشف عنها حتي الان.

وليس مبالغة انها اخطر مرحلة في تاريخ مصر الحديث.

فهو شاهد علي ما يقال عن حرب السلطة بين عبد الناصر و عبد الحكيم عامر.زتلك الحرب التي قيل انها السبب في هزيمة يونيو التي كتب يومها معلق في الصحيفة الامريكية " يو اس نيوز اند وورلد ريبورت ":"..لم يحدث من قبل في التاريخ ان جلب كل هذا العار علي امة واستطاع حكامها اخفاء حقيقة ماحدث علي امتهم مثل هذه المدة التي ظل طوالها الشعب المصري يعيش في ظلام دامس لايدري عما حدث شيئا.."

وحتي اليوم لم يعرف الشعب المصري من المسئول.ولم يحاكم قادة الهزيمة.

عبد الناصر وعامر..الان في ذمة التاريخ ولم يبق سوي شمس بدران الهارب في لندن منذ اكثر من ربع قرن.

في صوره الاخير يبدو رجل طيب.

حكيم ضاعت ايامه.

لكنه قبل ان يهرب ..ونحن هنا نصف خروجه من القاهرة الي لندن بالهروب رغم ان كان بعلم رئيس الجمهورية وقتها(السادات)..وبجواز سفر ديبلوماسي.

وباموال قيل مرة انها هربها اثناء السلطة.

ومرات انها هدايا من السادات.

حكايات لم يهتم شمس بدران بكشف الحقيقة حتي دفاعا عن نفسه.

الحقيقة الكاملة ..وليس مجرد الانكار الذي تم علي فترات متباعدة في لقاءات صحفية غير مكتملة بدا فيها كما لو كان تحول الي زاهد حتي في التحدث عن دوره ليلة الثورة في 1952 .

لماذا يصمت...؟

ولماذا لم يصر احد في مصر علي محاكمته ليس فقط علي مؤامرة الاقنقلاب علي عبد الناصر لصالح عبد الحكيم عامر..كما حدث في الستينات ..او علي جرائم تعذيب الاخوان المسلمين كما حدث في السبعينات.

لكن علي دروه في كارثة 1967.

الذي لم يهتم احد بفتح ملفاتها .

المهم فقط المؤامرة التي فكر شمس بدران خلالها في خطف عبد الناصر.

وتصور ان حظه في الرئاسة ضاع بسبب مؤامرة بين عبد الناصر و هيكل اثناء كتابة بيان التنحي بعد ان كان اتفاق اقتسام السلطة بين ناصر و عامر وصل الي اختيار شمس رئيسا حتي لا تشتعل في مصر حرب اهلية.

رغم ان مصر كانت محترقة اساسا.

اكتب هذا لكي لا نفاجيء بخبر سقوط شمس بدران من شرفات لندن ومعه اسرار مدهشة كما حدث مع اشرف مروان.

ورغم اختلاف الشخصيتين.

واحتراق شمس بدران بنيران احلامه في الصعود درجات اعلي في السلطة.

شمس لم يكتف بالكواليس.

وقرر الدخول مباشرة في لعبة الكبار.

ولانه رجل تنفيذي لايجيد مهام الصفقات السرية فقد احترقت اصابعه.

لكن صمته مريب.

حتي و هو يدافع عن حقه في الاحتفاظ بتسجيلات نادرة للموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب في القضية التي فجرها قبل سنوات قليلة فاروق جويدة عندما كشف عن حكاية رواها له عبد الوهاب و هي ان شمس بدران كان يجبر الموسيقار علي الغناء له وحده كل خميس ويقوم بتسجيل الحفلات الخاصة حتي وصلت الي 40 ساعة .

طلب قفاروق جويدة الافراج عن التجسيلات النادرة التي تمت تحت سطوة وجبروت الرجل المرعب .

لكن شمس بدران قرر الاحتفاظ بالتسجيلات.

والاسرار معا.


تاريخ مصر الغامض في لندن يحتاج الي كشف حقيقي.

وشمس بدران رجل غامض له علاقات غير معلنة و حياته تقوم علي الاسرار ...وكان في يوم من الايام مسئول عن مصير مصر.

هل يمكن ان تحدث معجزة ..ونعرف تاريخ شمس بدران المنسي قبل ان ياتي الدور عليه في شرفة من شرفات لندن ..؟!

----------

